# More pictures of all of my mice



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I took some more pictures of the ones I didn't show before, and more pictures of the Fivel/StanleyXSwarlos litter. I'll be repeating that cross once they're weaned, I just love all the variation!

I got there next 4 mice for free from someone who didn't want them anymore. 
Scar









Squeak









Unnamed









Unnamed









And this is Chip, I just didn't have a picture of her before. What colour is this?









The males of the litter:


















Hard to tell if he's just blue or something else because of all the white..



























Looks *exactly* like his grandma, except the blaze is on the opposite side









Love this guy's little badger face









Now the girls.
She's a little lighter than her true black brother seen above, and has almost a brownish tinge.. What colour is she?









My favourite, what colour is she?









She has two tiny grey patches on each of her hind legs


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Chip, and your 'favorite mouse' are both brindles.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The one that's 'hard to tell because it's mostly white' also looks like it's brindle, just very marked over with white.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

So is the base coat irrelevant when talking about a brindle? Because the little pale orange and grey female looks a lot different than Chip, who is more of a brownish grey, and lighter overall even though she isn't spotted.

P.S. Sorry if my questions are really ignorant, I'm still fairly new to mice


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I love the markings on Scar and that first little black broken! Beautiful! I concur with Rhasputin... brindles, they look like to me.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, Brindles can come in all sorts of colours!
I'm gonna say that about 7 of your pictures look like brindles, and broken brindles.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!
Brindles can come in just about any color  I have several shades of brindles ranging from red to gold. Plus brindles can have pink eyes or black.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, so I get that brindle is a pattern, but my question was more what colour do you call the base coats of those mice?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Where's one of those colour experts when ya' need 'em!


----------

